# TBG keeps tearing at pouch.



## Flask (Jul 9, 2014)

This has been happening on all my slingshots, happens with less then 500 shots on them.

I tie a constrictor knot on the band using a thread from the inside of some paracord.

Anyone have any idea whats causing this.

Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is usually how they wear out. Check the corners on your forks are rounded off. Try wrapping band to pouch with a latex strip.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep that's what happens. I tend to get more band life with rubber "cuffs" vs. ties, but they all tear at the pouch eventually.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's normal to me.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

With less of 500 shots??

Mine won't last more than 100, when using a very fast tapered set. So I would say this is pretty normal.

Try to tie the pouch with rubber or latex strips, as Treefork said. Also balance your ammo weight with your rubber power.

Cheers ...Q :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

It is normal to me too

Volp


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks the same as when mine wear out. Or if I tie them too tight.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i agree with all thats been said so far.

at least they are tearing at the pouch end which means that if they break the band will snap away from you.

this is one of the reasons i use tapered bands ,because although they don,t tend to last as long as staight cut they usually break off in the correct direction and not into my face.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im lucky to get as much as 280 to 350 out my tbg tapered shooting 3/8 ,7/16 and marbles. The same twaring at the pouch occurs the same for me too.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nylon cord is probably cutting your band. Try cotton twine (Walmart hardware department) - it's strong but softer.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

As erniepc1 says. To tight. it will tear permaturely. Learned a trick from August west. Don't wrap anymore then you have to and no tighter then you have to in order to make it hold. Two medium wraps of latex then two more to slip tie in under. NO tighter then you have to.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I use red theraband to tie with and with a 1in to 3/4in taper I get over a 1000 shots


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a band set from Shew that he described, and its still truckin.


----------

